# Annual LInux Kernel Development Report



## graudeejs (Dec 2, 2010)

http://www.linux.com/news/featured-...l-kernel-development-report-new-and-old-faces
PDF: http://www.linuxfoundation.org/docs/lf_linux_kernel_development_2010.pdf\

Soon Linux Kernel will have same amount of lines of Code as entire Windows Vista (Joking)


----------



## Business_Woman (Dec 2, 2010)

Is " /* "

Considered as a line of code?


----------

